# onkyo tx-nr809 or marrantz sr6005



## tfontana625 (Jan 15, 2009)

My current system consists of a Panasonic 55" st30, directv hd dvr, sony 3d BD player Time Warner Cable ISP w/ 30mps download with a linksys e3000 router. I planning to use this receiver with Golden Ear Supersat 50speakers and a Force Field 3 Sub in a 5.1 (5.2 later on) setup. I also may eventually upgrade to the Triton 2 speakers. My room is 11' by 22' with two large openings to the kitchen and the foyer. I intend on using the system about 75% of the time for tv, sports and movies, and the remaining time for music.

I was originally looking at the Marantz when it was under 500 for a refurb and < 600 new at A4L but I just wasn't ready to buy it. Since then it has gone up to 650 which is what the onkyo 809 is selling for now.
Unfortunately there is no way for me to compare the two side by side.

Here are my impressions based on what I have read. Which may not all be true of course.
In direct mode or in just plain stereo the marantz would have an edge in sound quality.

The onkyo does have Audysey Multi EQ XT where the marantz just has Multi EQ, is this enough to make up for the difference in the sound qualities of the amplifiers, when listening to 5 channel material not in pure mode. 

Also the Onkyo does have a slight edge in video quality over the Marantz. Onkyo has HQV 1900 where the marantz has the Anchor Bay video processor. This is important to me because I plan on running all my equipment through the HDMI switcher built into one of these receivers that will be on one side of the room, connected via HDMI to the tv mounted on the wall on the other side of the room.

Everything else about these two receivers appears to be a wash, unless I am missing something.

I also notice that the tx-nr709 is available for 499 now. Given that the SuperSats have I think a 91db sensitivity this may be plenty. 

I also did notice that the marrantz 6006 has come down quite a bit but its still a little over the top of my budget.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With the 809 running both HQV Vida and the Marvel Qdeo Video Processors in tandem, I really think the Onkyo has a major advantage in Video Processing. Also, MultEQ XT is a big step up for MultEQ. Combine the fact that the much cheaper Onkyo 609 output around 90 Watts into 5 Channels and I really think the 809 will have a more powerful Amplifier Stage all around. I would choose the 809 over it personally without hesitation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I fully agree with Jack. The 809 is far superior to the 6005 and even better than the 6006.
The THX certification also gives you some very useful processing modes that you dont get on non certified units.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

With the 809 you would also get 2 additional HDMI inputs as well as THX certification. I use the THX processing for both movies and music and enjoy it very much. The GUI interface is also very nice on the Onkyo.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You stole my thunder Tony


----------

